# Failing Taco ESP zone valves



## singingplumber (Sep 10, 2014)

I looked at a system over the weekend. It has six zones. The original valves were Taco ESP type motorized valves. Two of the control heads have already been replaced with Taco's new version of the control. A third zone head had failed. The brass ball valve body rotated freely by hand. 

Since I had a complete valve with me I swapped in a new head. But, I'm not sure I trust this new version either. Anybody deal with them long enough to know if they will perform any better than the original ESP's did?


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have had great luck with them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

singingplumber said:


> I looked at a system over the weekend. It has six zones. The original valves were Taco ESP type motorized valves. Two of the control heads have already been replaced with Taco's new version of the control. A third zone head had failed. The brass ball valve body rotated freely by hand.
> 
> Since I had a complete valve with me I swapped in a new head. But, I'm not sure I trust this new version either. Anybody deal with them long enough to know if they will perform any better than the original ESP's did?


Have been using the ESP for a while now.. no problem with them.. did some research, they have trouble with the older 'blacktop' power type..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

The new ones are good to go..:thumbup: Been swapping out esp with these new style types for over 3years with no issues yet. The old esp used a photocell type eye to know when the motor has opened fully or closed most of the issues i see are 360 degree spinning motors and not closing when powered off. The new ones are also much quieter use less energy and have a higher torque motor.


----------



## singingplumber (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback all. I guess I'll go ahead and swap out the rest of the heads with the new Sentry heads and see how things go. Customer wasn't keen on the work needed to completely replace the valves anyway.


----------

